# How did this come about?



## The Grumpy Celt (Feb 25, 2007)

I find the scope and depth of the Burning Sky campaign interesting and I hope to soon starting picking up copies and reading it through.

However, I am curious about something.

Conventional wisdom for some time now has been that adventure modules do not sell well. By the large, most of the canned adventures on the market to day come in Dungeon Magazine. Three are canned adventures sold by second and third party companies, but they are few and far between – and that seems to be a trend that in increasing.

As such, how did the people involved in this project decide to produce not only a canned adventure, but such a large one? This is not simply another raid on the necromancer’s tower, but more like the PCs getting caught in the middle of the Franco-Prussian War.

How did this come about?

Thanks.


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 25, 2007)

We thought it'd be cool.


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 25, 2007)

More specifically, at Gen Con this past year I decided I wanted to do something attention-grabbing, and I tried to come up with a big idea that would get people excited. I remembered a campaign that I had run, thought it had been a great success with my group, and started scribbling notes on how to adapt the ideas to a more open series of adventures.

I don't know why Russ thought it'd be successful. I mean, I figured I was crazy and if we put it out we'd have black & white line art drawn by pre-schoolers, but Russ has really put a lot of effort into supporting it. And it's going well.

I figure if we can get adventure 2 before the end of the month (this month is shorter than last month, and I had a house guest, so I couldn't work as fast on editing and writing adventure 3), it should be smooth sailing. I'll say, in terms of "war-based campaign," the second adventure doesn't have much war in it, but it is decidedly a better story than the first adventure, and it sets the stage for some very intriguing stuff later down the line.

You should buy it. And review it. I've been dying to see a formal review of the first adventure.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Feb 25, 2007)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> More specifically, at Gen Con this past year I decided I wanted to do something attention-grabbing




I hope it performs well critically and commercially.

You should buy it. And review it. I've been dying to see a formal review of the first adventure.[/QUOTE]

Right now I am unemployed, so buying stuff for personal amusement is going to wait for a while. but I will get around to it sooner or later. I will post a review if I am provided with a copy.


----------



## DItheringFool (Feb 25, 2007)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Conventional wisdom for some time now has been that adventure modules do not sell well.



Personally, I think what happened is that anyone and everyone decided they could write adventures so the market was flooded with second (third, forth, ...) rate material.  People are now gun shy.

The adventure paths in Dungeon appeal to me because they are provide an underlying theme while exploring the diversity of multiple authors.

I'll pay good money for a thought out well designed adventure.  I'll pay more money for a thought out and well designed adventure path.

It saddens me that Necromancer Games has put theirs on hold...


----------



## Morrus (Feb 25, 2007)

Ryan approached me with the idea, and I was not keen at first; adventures historically haven't sold well.

Then he showed it to me.  It blew me away; I thought, and still think, that this Campaign Saga is something really special.  Once I'd seen it, I had no choice but to say to Ryan "Yes, yes, yes!" - and, in addition, to make sure he got the funds to give it the treatment it really deserved.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Feb 25, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Once I'd seen it, I had no choice but to say to Ryan "Yes, yes, yes!" - and, in addition, to make sure he got the funds to give it the treatment it really deserved.




To which I am quite grateful 
Still need to squeak out some time to do a review that is worthy of the campaign


----------



## meomwt (Feb 26, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I thought [...] that this Campaign Saga is something really special.  Once I'd seen it, I had no choice but to say to Ryan "Yes, yes, yes!"




From what I've seen of it so far (the guides and Episode 1), I'm impressed. The plotting and writing is high-quality and the artwork exceptional. 

I bought the subscription when it came out, with some caveats in the back of my head as to what I was getting - they all vanished when the first installment arrived. 

And I'm champing at the bit for part 2!


----------

